# I think I got the wrong chickens :0(



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

My daughter being the Wonderful child she is bought me 3 chicks during My BDay Yes Great & Wonderful gift :0) 
Now we are finding out of course not knowing breeds she just bought instead of researched we have the following 
Red Star
Cornish Rock 
Black Sex Link
Can anyone tell me if any of these are good layers? The Hubby says if they don't lay I have to find new homes for them! We have ha them since Mid March only 1 egg from the Red Star so far
He is trying to make me happy with Rhode Island Reds & Buff Orpingtons are they any better layers than I all ready have? Thanks for any help I am so confused at this point


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know much about the breeds you have now, but RIR's are good layers. They can be a little more aggressive than others. Another great layer is the white leghorn. Our Omelette started laying on 7/22/2012 and to this date she as not stopped. She is our old faithful that lays an egg every morning by 10 am. Leghorns are lean and don't eat that much.

Buff Orpingtons are good layers too, but they eat A LOT! They are also very gentle and will just climb up in your lap for a spell.

Golden Comets are also very good layers.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

All are suppose to be great layers except maybe the Cornish


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The red star and black sex link will be excellent layers once they mature. If you got them mid-March as chicks I wouldn't expect them to be laying at full force. Typically they start around 24 weeks and will start out slow (ALL breeds start out slow) as they age they will lay more often. Chickens are not machines, there is no magic button that turns them on and you automatically get peak production. And this goes for ALL breeds. So even if your husband bought different breeds they too would start out slow and work up to peak. 

As for the Cornish rock I would butcher it, to me they are only meat birds.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Depending on their age and I'm counting from beginning of March, usually they start laying between 5 1/2 months - 6 months old. Secondly, I would not let anyone dictate to me about keeping my chickens or any other pet of mine based on whether they contributed or not. Its my home too that I care for and provide for.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My two Cornish "contribute" more than I expected... they're not lazy as far as egg laying either, granted they're not going to pop out one a day for months at a stretch like those other breeds sometimes do, though it's still a lot more than an ornamental breed would lay. Mine almost keep up the pace with the other girls, they just take a few more breaks is all.  Good luck! You should be swimming in eggs soon.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I agree 7 chicks. I don't ask anybody to do my chores with my animals around here. There for I choose what animals I keep!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what you are calling a Cornish Rock but I strongly suspect you mean Cornish Rock Cross..or CX..for short. These will not be making great contributions to the laying but they will be excellent for killing here shortly for meat. 

The other breeds will be great at laying...but won't last very long. 

Out of the other two breeds you mentioned, I'd not get the BOs if you want great rate of lay, but the RIRs will do an excellent job, though they will burn out in a few short years also.

A better breed for a new beginner would be the Black Australorp...friendly, chatty, lay like machines, hardy, thrifty on feed, few laying issues, and will lay for longer than just a few years...they lay well clear up to their geriatric years.

Another just like them to consider is the New Hampshire...same qualities. I have a 6 yr old NH that has hardly taken a slow down this year and continues to just put those eggs in the nest. It's not uncommon for these two breeds to lay for years upon years and lay enough to justify their feed.

I always recommend them for beginners with small flocks because I know they won't usually be able to stand to cull their pets for illnesses, laying issues or non laying. Using these good breeds for laying longevity/hardiness/productivity will keep that issue out of the picture for a long while.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have to admit I am very fond of my amber-white and australorp pullets Started laying July 5 at 4 months. First 1 a day for a week, in the FDA peewee size. Then 2 a day, then 3. For the last week, 4 a day, still some smalls, but getting bigger. Biggest one today is 67 grams, halfway between XL and Jumbo. So far all of my biggest eggs have been double yolkers when I cracked them. Just to let you know how they progress. Both of those breeds are famous as layers, an australorp once won a contest for its owner by laying 364 eggs in 365 days. Amber whites are a first-gen hybrid do not breed true, a cross of rhode-island whites w/ rhode-island reds. I also have 2 ameraucanas, not laying yet, little drama queens who keep the others more active, even tho the ameraucanas are currently at the bottom of the pecking order, but they are slightly smaller and fast and usually get what they want without damage. The Amber whites are Very friendly to the point of being annoying, the Aussies are friendly but not as much as the Ambers (thank whoever), and the Ameraucanas have no respect. Just my perception of those breeds, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## MysticChicks (Jul 28, 2013)

Reds are very good layers!!!! Everybody says so, and in books and in wiki they are very recommended! Jersey Giants are good too, but range to 8-20 pounds


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks For All The Great Replies!! I am sorting through what I want and what we need :0)


----------

